
Facebook's Joel Kaplan admits mistake on Kavanaugh at intense meeting - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/facebooks-joel-kaplan-admits-mistake-on-kavanaugh-1538768727-854eb64e-93a0-4649-b7dc-43116651e222.html
======
Uhhrrr
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Struggle_session](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Struggle_session)

